# Is there another program like DU Meter?



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 4, 2010)

I was wondering if there was a program that monitors online activity like DU meter but free?


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 4, 2010)

How 'bout these:
BitMeter II
BitMeter OS


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the links!  This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

